# Expat Research



## dct92

Dear all,

I, Daniel Timmins of the University of Glasgow, am currently completing my final year dissertation. The subject of this dissertation in the integration of expats into Spanish society. For this reason, I would greatly appreciate if you could complete the following survey below.

The survey should only take around 15 minutes to complete, and I would be grateful if any 'comment' type answers could be answered in as much detail as possible. 

On completion of the survey you will be entered into a random draw where one participant will win a £20 amazon voucher.

Thank you for taking the time to complete the survey and please feel free to forward this survey to anyone else you may know of.

Expat Survey: 
www .surveymonkey.com/s/FVVXF5T
Spanish Native Survey: 
es .surveymonkey.com/s/F7K856N

(Had to add a space in for the link so please remove this to access the survey)

Daniel Timmins.
________________________________________________________

Estimados señores/señoras:

Actualmente yo, Daniel Timmins de la Universidad de Glasgow, estoy realizando mi proyecto fin de carrera. El tema del proyecto es la integración de los Británicos expatriados en la sociedad española. Por ese motivo apreciaría mucho que usted rellenara el cuestionario abajo.

Completar el cuestionario durará alrededor de 15 minutos y le agradecería que escribiera sus comentarios con la mayor precisión posible.

Una vez terminado el cuestionario, usted entrará automáticamente en nuestro sorteo para ganar una tarjeta de regalo preparada de Amazon (valor: £20).

Gracias por tomarse el tiempo para responder al cuestionario.

Cuestionario para españoles nativos: 
es .surveymonkey.com/s/F7K856N
Cuestionario para extranjeros: 
www .surveymonkey.com/s/FVVXF5T

(Hay un espacio entre el es ./www . entonces hey que quitarlo para acceder la encuesta)

Daniel Timmins


----------



## 90199

The link does not work


----------



## DunWorkin

I have tried to answer your survey but when it gets to the last page and I press 'Done' nothing happens - it just keeps coming up with the same page again.

On some questions (for example when referring to work or children) you need to add a 'not applicable' category. It will not allow you to just leave it blank.

Also, you need to simplify the wording of some of your questions. They are difficult to understand.

I worked in Market Research all my working life and ran my own MR company so I look at this through experienced eyes.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

The last few questions assume that British people in Spain live in communities where there are other British people, and I don't , so those questions are not relevant.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hepa said:


> The link does not work


This is the link Hepa
British expatriate communities: the effects. Survey


----------

